# Problema con cableado de una instalación telefónica



## fly (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola a todos, en una instalacion telefónica tenemos un cable apantalado de unos 300 metros y hay un problema en el y es que mete interferencias, el cable creo que es un cable coaxial de 75 ohmios y no tiene ningún amplificador de señal por medio, también está el problema de que el cableado va por el conducto de la instalación eléctrica, ya que el zumbido es por ir dentro de este conducto junto con el cableado de la instalación eléctrica.

La pregunta es, que cableado apantallado le vendría mejor para evitar esos zumbidos e interferencias? Cables de redes LAN quizás? Habría que colocar algún amplificador de señal a mitad del cableado o a la salida de la centralita? Yo de redes de telefónica no tengo mucha idea, agradecería si alguien me pusiese algún link sobre instalaciones telefónicas. Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 6, 2008)

Una pregunta:
¿la instalación telefónica es red de una centralilla particular o es línea directa del proveedor?
El par trenzado es bueno, cuanto más tenzado mejor. La linea telefonica trabaja a través de un cable multipar (desde 16 pares a 6200 pares si no recuerdo mal) muchos quilometros y no hay interferencias. 

¿Te ha pasado alguna vez que oyes conversaciones en la linea normal de telefónica? Eso es debido a la humedad. El llamado bajo aislamiento. Se crea un aumento de la capacidad del cable que hace que sea una baja resistencia para las bajas frecuencias (Xc muy baja) 

Cambia el coaxial, incluso el parelelo que hay para interior es mejor. 
Puedes probar a meter un filtro pasa altos para atenuar la señal que se acopla.

Espero haber sido de ayuda o haberte liado mas


----------



## fly (Ago 7, 2008)

Hola, al parecer me confundí yo, el cable que hay es cable de par trenzado, y al parecer hay unas 3 líneas de telefono desde la centralita, todas van en distintos conductos de instalación eléctrica y de longitudes parecidas, pero solo hay una que da problemas, se ha cambiado aveces alguna cosa ha funcionado bien pero con el tiempo ha vuelto a dar problemas. Poniendo un cable STP creis que se podrá solucionar el problema? ya que este cable al tener una pantalla elimina el acoplamiento capacitivo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 7, 2008)

Puedes tener dos tipos de interferencias, las capacitativas que se solucionan con una pantallla y las INDUCTIVAS que se solucionan mediante pares trenzados.

Par trenzado: simplemente es retorcer un cable paralelo primero a la derecha  y despues a la izquierda dejando un espacio, de tal forma que primero se induce en positivo y despues en negativo, total cero zapatero.

El cable de red es una buena opcion ya que hay modelos apantallados y ademas es trenzado, eso si debes respetar los pares (colores).
El cable es de 4 pares (8 hilos) por tanto a par por telefono, 4 telefonos.
La malla solo debes conectarla es UN SOLO PUNTO o extremo dejando el otro libre sin conectar, por ejemplo en la toma tierra de la centraliza.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2008)

Pra descartar que la interferencia sea de otra fuente fijate si es de 50 hz, si es asi capaz que se puede eliminar con un filtro (para no tener que cambiar la instalacion).


----------



## fly (Ago 7, 2008)

Un filtro paso alto con una resistencia y un condensador¿¿ Pero si cambiamos el cable por un STP, par trenzado apantallado?

La transmisión por telefono no se muy bien como va, pero me imagino que sea una señal portadora que lleve la información de la voz, a que frecuencia va esa portadora? Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 7, 2008)

El telefono no utiliza ni portadora ni nada de eso, es una simple tension, mejor dicho una corriente superpuesta a una tension continua, los problemas pueden ser muchos y variados, cables en mal estado, oxidaciones, indas de radio y si ademas comparte tubo con la linea electrica, pues muchos mas problemas.

Lo primero que deberias probar es de desconectar la linea electrica para comprobar que desaparece el ruido, no sea que se meta por la centralita, no seria la primera vez,


----------



## fly (Ago 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias, la verdad es que es buena idea. Pero una cosa si no fuese por la instalación eléctrica? que podría ser¿¿ Y si el zumbido cesase al desconectar la línea eléctrica, que se podría hacer? Poner un cable STP o FTP con la pantalla conectada a la masa o tierra de la centralita? Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 8, 2008)

Hay gurus especializados en encontrar zumbidos, aunque hay mucha ciencia escrita, cada caso requiere de unas tecnicas.
Debes ir eliminando posibles fuentes de interferencias, hasta descubrir quien te esta dando la lata, no hay otra forma.

Parte de la linea que entra de la calle  y debes ir siguiendo el recorrido simpre teniendo en cuenta que hay dos tipos de interferencias, electricas y magneticas.

Electricas son los cables cercanos, magneticas son fluorescentes, motores y cables por donde circulen corrientes importantes.

Tambien puede venir de telefonos inalambricos, contestadores... cacharros telefonicos alimentados con transformadores exteriores con pobres filtrados , ya encontre algun caso.


----------



## fly (Ago 8, 2008)

Lo que pasa que esta instalación es en una catedral no hay nada de eso, ni motores ni inalambricos, yo creo que el problema es la instalación electrica, y la manera de solucionarlo es o bien cambiar el cable por uno tipo STP o FTP con pantalla para eliminar el acoplamiento capacitiva de la fuente de interferencias, y si con este cable no se elimina seria alegar el cable del telefono de esa fuente en algunos tramos no todos, ya que en una catedral tiene que aver el mínimo cableado y el cableado que hay tiene que pasar por un sitio todo para minimizar el impacto visual. Un saludo,


----------



## fly (Ago 14, 2008)

Bueno ayer puede ir a la catedral y creo que ya está solucionado el problema.

Despues de mucho mirar, desconectar la línea eléctrica que pasa por el tubo de al lado, descubrimos que el ruido venía de que el cable, cerca de la roseta de conexión estaba como cortado, movias el cable y sonaban chascarrillos en el telefono. Cortemos el extremo del cable y volvimos a conectarlo, y problema resuelto por ahora.

Muchas gracias a todos y saludos.


----------

